# Lump on Buck under skin, over ribcage (left side)



## GoatsatHFF (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new here and sure hope some of you may be able to help me. My 3yr old buck (Nubian/Nigerian dwarf cross), Toby, has a lump on his left side, under the skin, over the ribcage. I just noticed it today when I made him go for a walk with me because he seems to be favoring his right hind leg! He used the leg more the more we walked (and ate), but is clearly favoring it. I think he probably just sprained it horsing around in the mud (we've had 6 inches of rain in the last couple weeks and things are pretty mucky). Then I saw the lump. He is in good form otherwise, eating well, social, beautiful glossy coat (all hair still there over lump.) He doesn't seem to care if I mess with it either so I guess it doesn't hurt. I can't find any other lumps anywhere else. I know about CL and sure hope it's not that. Called my vet, but she's out of town until next week and I'm worried. Anybody have any ideas about what else it could be? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Over the ribs is where I give shots. It could be a vaccine lump.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That was my thought...its not a CL location at all..but a common shot spot..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree, shot spot


----------



## GoatsatHFF (Jun 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys.  What would you say if I think he's never had a shot there? I got him when he was two weeks old, and I know he hasn't had a shot there while he's been with me. I would say it's swelling where he took a horn hit playing with his (wether) son, but wouldn't that be sore? When I parted the fur I didn't see any bruising either. Are there shots some folks give kids before 2 weeks of age? A shot spot without a noticeable lump for such a long time (<2wks until 3 yrs)? Very strange.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No it owuld not take that long to show....could be a sticker lodge in there, sometimes they heal over without us ever noticing...then it gets inflamed and forms a cyst...but pretty certain you dont have to worry about CL..not a known location


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but while it is a strange spot for CL, you can't simply rule it out. I had a doe get an abscess over her rib cage (also an older animal) and I had the vet send it out for testing. It did come back as CL in my case. I wouldn't freak out about it and if it is still hard it can wait for the vet. It is almost certain to NOT be CL, but get the test done anyway just to be sure. Do you have any cheat grass (foxtail etc.) around? That stuff can be weird and, if eaten, the seeds can come from the inside of the body out and cause abscess and cyst. Or it can get stuck in the skin, heal over and cause the same problem. If I was a betting person, I would bet it was something like that and not CL.


----------



## GoatsatHFF (Jun 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your advice. You have made me feel a bit better that it is at least unlikely to be CL. I guess I have an enforced observation period until my vet returns, so I will keep a close eye and see what she thinks next week. If it is just a strange injury (swelling) it may go down on its own.


----------

